# Caribbean Vacations Forums > The Rest of the French West Indies >  >  New review of Nevis

## stbartshopper

https://www.travelandleisure.com/tri...id=61479343352

----------


## NancySC

Not so much about Nevis, only the Four Seasons, far more to this island to be discovered as we did a few years ago during our week at Nisbet Plantation.  Not the same scale as FS, but enjoyable then before new ownership I believe then the pandemic.

----------


## noel

We would love to see both historic Nevis and the Four Seasons.  After the Four Seasons opened, with its 400 employees and strong impact on the island economy, Nevis considered seceding from St. Kitts.

----------

